# Open ISO files in WinXP.



## aus2001 (Feb 2, 2007)

HI All.
i want to know how to open ISO files directly without a virtual disk in Windows XP. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello :wave:

Do you want to be able view what is inside the ISO file or do you want to be able to launch it?


----------



## aus2001 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you first . i want to be able view what is inside the ISO files only.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello again,
An ISO file is a bit like a Zip file or a compression file, try this freeware program called *Tugzip* (Click on the blue link), This will let you extract the ISO file an then you will be able to view the files inside.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

I use Daemon Tools. It's what you said you don't want (a virutal drive) but the thing is so popular and freeware that I can't imagine a reason to NOT use it.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

WinRAR, UltraISO are two programs you can use too.


----------



## aus2001 (Feb 2, 2007)

@ Go The Power :Thanks again for all your help.




nickster_uk said:


> WinRAR, UltraISO are two programs you can use too.


Please explain to me how can WinRAR work for ISO files? I thought WinRAR could extract compressed files.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello again,
Winrar can exract an ISO file, because and ISO file is a compressed file, Did *Tugzip* work?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Tugzip works the same way as Winrar, but Tuzip is freeware and unzips almost every file compression.


----------



## aus2001 (Feb 2, 2007)

Go The Power said:


> Hello again,
> Winrar can exract an ISO file, because and ISO file is a compressed file, Did *Tugzip* work?


So. WinZip can extract comp files too. But we do not use it ?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes, the link is in my second post


----------



## aus2001 (Feb 2, 2007)

Tugzip is a new software with me.Thanks


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

If you need any help on how to use it just ask, I am always happy to help!


----------

